# Felisatti TP521/EAS - Opinions



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello, i am newbie to detailing and in some need of help .

Where i live Porter Cable 7424 is not available, and ordering online from the internet would be costly . (Basic Cost + Shipping + Customs Tariff + other duties)

after a deep search in the market where alot of power tools are located, i have came to one good shop who seems to be dealing with felisatti power tools

I found this (seems to be better than P.C):

felisatti TP521/EAS (around 100 GBP): Random Orbital polisher with no load speed of 1500-6500 OPM , it is only 2 kg(s) and it accepts 6 hole Velcro-Faced Pads .

Here is a Web link 
http://www.felisatti.it/new/1024x768/EN/catalogo_liv2.php?lang=EN&IDARTICOLO=87

another variant is this
http://www.felisatti.it/new/1024x768/EN/catalogo_liv2.php?lang=EN&IDARTICOLO=86

I need some input from the professionals, i can't get the PC from the above mentioned reasons).

Thank You in advance.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

INPUT POWER W 500
OUTPUT POWER W 280
NO LOAD SPEED min-¹ 1500÷6500
FULL LOAD SPEED min-¹ 1000÷5100
FREE OSCILLATIONS min-¹ 3000÷13000
PAD DIMENSIONS mm 150
WEIGHT kg 2

My concern would be that this appears to be forced rotation witha minimum speed of 1500 rotations a minute which is a bit high.....



> It permits a considerable removing.


This might indicate forced rotation, also the fact that orbits per minute are quoted separately points to this. It may be more agressive than a rotary if this is the case

sorry not a pro but just using the knowledge I have gained when getting the PC.....

would help if you told us where you lived......


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

*It permits a considerable removing. ??*



> It permits a considerable removing


I don't know what is this , but this is not mentioned for the non-variable speed device .

I checked it at the shop , you can not freely rotate the pad by your fingers seems to be sone what jammed , i have not seen a PC yet , i wonder whether you can freely rotate the Porter Cable's Pad by your hand while it is not powered on or does it seem to have more resistance ?

someone please help me decide , it is either i choose it or get _Black & Decker WP900 or KP600 _.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

the PCs pad is free to spin..............

they are refering to the ability to remove a lot of material (wood) when sanding, normally associated witha forced rotation machine


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe worth checking out the Flex polisher if you are in the market for a car specific one, check recent thread on here.

By the way hello Dave, any news on the Flex polisher yet has anyone on here got one and tested yet? If not it looks like I'll be the first I cant wait much longer!:thumb:


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Ian, you have PM!!


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

well received an email b4 two days from Felisatti, here i quote



> As for your question, I'm proud to inform You that our TP
> 521/EAS is an excellent machine. It is provided with electronic speed
> variator and with a pad rotation according to the tooling to be made in
> order to obtain a more or less accurate finishing. Of course, it is
> ...


and



> I'm sure that as soon as You will our orbital sander You'll be very
> satisfied.
> I remain at your complete disposal for any further info.


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

looks like a good peice of kits to me ,bit like the fesstool that some people use

whats the price
and you need to know the thread size of the backing plate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

leistrum said:


> Maybe worth checking out the Flex polisher if you are in the market for a car specific one, check recent thread on here.
> 
> By the way hello Dave, any news on the Flex polisher yet has anyone on here got one and tested yet? If not it looks like I'll be the first I cant wait much longer!:thumb:


alan w has one and i think Alex at serious has one too
:buffer:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bosch PEX 400 is a good machine and not so expensive ~€100?


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

mucky_marques said:


> looks like a good peice of kits to me ,bit like the fesstool that some people use
> 
> whats the price
> 
> and you need to know the thread size of the backing plate


approx. 200 $

thread size = ?

anyway i have a black & decker kp600 at the moment, should i attach some velcro to it. will this compensate to using a PC ?

black&decker's is a random orbit rated at 4400 OPM . and it seems to be a strong machine
http://www.blackanddecker.com/productguide/product-details.aspx?productid=5469&toolview=4#details


----------

